# comm drops



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

hi can you still bye finish line hot sauce comm drops if so where email me at [email protected] thank you john


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

as far as i know finish line went out of business


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

if anyone might have finishline stuff, check w/ Barry Hill - MSA Distributors/Hyperdrive

They've taken over several r/c company product lines that have gone away..not sure if the Finishline stuff was one or not.


----------

